# Karma?



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

So I tried to do the right thing, tried to help out an aussie lure maker.

The guy was grateful and said 'I'll send a couple of lures'









:shock: :shock: :shock:       :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I wish every time I went fishing I caught a couple of fish :?

BTW...
No I'm not going to change my avatar
No I'm not going to plug his products at every single opportunity
No the manafcturer hasn't asked me to keep quiet - Doesn't even know I'm a member of AKFF

However I will say that a REDIDY's B52 caught me my biggest ever barra! 116cm out of the Daintree river.









And I hope to showcase, right here on AKFF, a number more fish caught on reidy's products in the future.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW nice fish Ash, what gear did yah get him on?

Lee


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice lures, nice Barra, nice pics, nice story, nice plug for REDIDYs and rightly so. Well done.

Warmest Regards

Biggles


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

i think you should plug their gear if they are willing to support you for supporting them, after all it was their choice....

but i'm a little confused, why did they send them to you in the first place?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> WOW nice fish Ash, what gear did yah get him on?


Lee: A Calcutta 100, el cheapo 20lb braid, teamed up with a Shakespeare 4 piece travel baitcaster. And obviously A Reidy's B52  
Took some time to land (took me through some weed beds, it's weird have a fish jump 40 meters to the left of where your line is entering the water, and ended upstream about 300 meters from when I first hooked up.



ronotron said:


> but i'm a little confused, why did they send them to you in the first place?


I didn't want to publish all the details to stop potential copy cats - not that I think they would get far.
But the short version is someone had misrepresented one of Reidy's lures as a Japanese lure, in a very public place, and I pointed out that it wasn't.

Viva the Aussie lure maker!


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Great fish Ash! :shock: Did you land any others!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

That day 4 or 5 from memory.
No others near that size.

Although did hook up to an unstoppable that we followed about 800 meters down the river before busting off.
Likely a big shark or GT though.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

polylureosis said:


> But the short version is someone had misrepresented one of Reidy's lures as a Japanese lure, in a very public place, and I pointed out that it wasn't.
> 
> Viva the Aussie lure maker!


Good Karma indeed Ash, and well deserved mate


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Ash.

Got a gold Bomber myself, which I occasional like to troll around the creek mouths for Jewies. Originally bought it for a barra trip to Hinchinbrook and couldn't loose it.

Pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ6tI/UAABrfgAAQQGcCCKAAlAA//9+gMACswinom1PQmhpoGg0yAaqfpNij0mo9NTNI9TQxqCKflMVGjeqeoPU8oAep6ggEM+4ZBMZsRKKCk/5hrUXL1pOLqXUcdtcA1a3FQpVJTShAUZ6R3hkUVeevextIqgLNlbO/23P2E9DCmt6GSRE5lHTcKDH53SGl2OjecOQYvZHqupQMuEqYGUKKFmy6XaitXzv9qzMXTtZ8pMgSIKprOsL32chQdENhA0HdXIMwrD8WIQwc7v4u5IpwoSAdWkfq


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Barra Ash. Might have to get a few of those.


----------

